# Fox Deterrent what's best thing on market



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

Hi, what is the best thing on the market that works for deterring Fox's from your garden????? Many thanks


----------



## lilmikeb (Jul 1, 2013)

A .22 worked best for me I lost 6 ducks and 2 chickens I shot 7 red fox and got $55 each for their coat dident want to shoot them but I tried several different ways to keep them out but they kept coming back so I was forced to shoot them


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

A gun, if you are in an area you can use it. I have a .22 and a 20 gauge hanging above my door for predators.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

*THIS.....*










*Or a combination of THIS....LOL* (that's my ol' Mama and her trusty .16 gauge)


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

That is great Bee!!!  Once a predator finds a food source, they won't stop coming back. Fox hit my cousin's coop twice and wiped out everything but one little sebright which I have now.


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone I think that is the way forward, as they seem to come back everyday at 5am


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Small game permit and let the ole gun rip.


----------



## ellis36 (Mar 25, 2013)

I’ve had fair success with a large Hav-A-Hart trap and dog food pellets. So far this year I’ve trapped a grey fox, eleven raccoons and three opossums. The trap is placed right under the outside window of the chicken stall. (The window is screened with heavy mesh, by the way.)


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I had an issue with fox as well. As I cannot discharge a firearm in my neighborhood(not that the neighbors would care) I bought a break action pellet rifle with a silencer. No noise, deadly accurate with .22 pellets. Head shots only, clean pelts for mountain man hat. Yeah buddy.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Pretty picture...the face of the enemy!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

That picture of your mama bee is so great!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

jennifer said:


> That picture of your mama bee is so great!


 She was dressed for a historical reenactment on Blennerhassett Island and was so cute, I had to pose her for these pics! I told her to look mean but she couldn't pull it off..LOL. I settled for her looking a little like Granny Clampett.


----------



## jmw283 (Jun 5, 2013)

U can try putting coyote urine a few yards from the coop I've bought it form cabelas or keeping deer out of my garden and I noticed that a resident fox and skunk quit coming in the yard.


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

Yes a rifle may have to be the action I will try that option will a silencer as may neighbourhood may not not like a rifle being shot


----------



## jmw283 (Jun 5, 2013)

If your going to go that route try a Benjamin 397 air rifle almost no sound and can easily take down A fox.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I took this fox next to the coop with a gamo silent cat shooting .22 hunting pellets


----------



## lilmikeb (Jul 1, 2013)

Very nice looking fox


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

It was a female whom had made multiple visits to my house and coop. I tried firecrackers, bottles rockets, even shot a few blunt arrows at her. 
One evening she decided to return and I was ready with my squirrel rifle. 1 shot instant and humane kill.
I would prefer letting the Forest life do what it wants. But when something insists on coming back, and I have the chance I will defend my flock.


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

Sounds good to me


----------

